# Free Printable Paper



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Ran into this site today, so thought I would share with everyone. You can down load to your computer in PDF or JPG format or print these out from the web site.

http://inspirationhut.net/printable-paper/


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW! Thanks. The stores around here sometimes don't even keep graph paper


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

thanks very handy to have


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for that have put it on my Links very handy


----------



## rosecook99 (Aug 7, 2013)

would not download for me


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks.

Do a right click - save as.
Check your settings for downloads.
Use an ipad/ipod or a desk top/laptop computer.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks! Here's another one I ran across: 
http://www.freeprintable.net/


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Brilliant. Thank you for both your links. I've book-marked both sites. I want to try to make a dish-cloth afghan and design my own patterns. I've started a few ready designed squares already. These 2 sites will do the job for ideas and graph paper.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Here is one for 2014 calendars.

http://www.calendarlabs.com/2014-calendar-templates.php


----------



## Lenewoo (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks! That will help out a lot.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad you all found them helpful.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Good deal!
Thank you!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

krankymax said:


> Thank you for the link. Here is one for 2014 calendars.
> 
> http://www.calendarlabs.com/2014-calendar-templates.php


Thank you for this link. They have many styles. Buying calandars is geting more and more expensive.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

krankymax said:


> Ran into this site today, so thought I would share with everyone. You can down load to your computer in PDF or JPG format or print these out from the web site.
> 
> http://inspirationhut.net/printable-paper/


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You're welcome. It is true everything keeps going up, but your paychecks. It is great someone has offered these to anyone who can use them, for free. I am happy to pass everything along.


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this link, very useful!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

rosecook99 said:


> would not download for me


Me either


----------



## Lenewoo (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks, it is very helpful.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the site. I couldn't down load any of the papers, but have bookmarked the link. I can always use graph paper.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I got some of the calandars to download. Believe it or not, I have plenty og graph paper from when I was in a drafting class. That was in 1976. LOL


----------



## InspirationHut (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi there guys,

My names Tom from Inspirationhut.net - a link was shared at the beginning of this thread pointing to http://inspirationhut.net/printable-paper/ - Our goal is to reach out to all creative people and help as many as we can. My question to you guys is what other papers could we create to help you guys?

Including calendars, to-do lists, anything.

Cheers guys! 
Tom


----------



## InspirationHut (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey Hannelore,

What was the issue when trying to download? Maybe I can help.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

InspirationHut said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> My names Tom from Inspirationhut.net - a link was shared at the beginning of this thread pointing to http://inspirationhut.net/printable-paper/ - Our goal is to reach out to all creative people and help as many as we can. My question to you guys is what other papers could we create to help you guys?
> 
> ...


Welcome to our site, Tom. I thank you so much for your own site. It's very helpful and I'm sure I'll be able to think of something else I need. Any chance of you designing cross-stitch patterns. Heehee. Sorry I always ask a lot of people. LOL.


----------



## InspirationHut (Nov 22, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Welcome to our site, Tom. I thank you so much for your own site. It's very helpful and I'm sure I'll be able to think of something else I need. Any chance of you designing cross-stitch patterns. Heehee. Sorry I always ask a lot of people. LOL.


Hey Chris, I would have no idea where to start with creating Cross-stitch patterns! Anything else? haha.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

InspirationHut said:


> Hey Chris, I would have no idea where to start with creating Cross-stitch patterns! Anything else? haha.


Oh Don't worry, I'm sure I can think of something else. LOL.


----------



## InspirationHut (Nov 22, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Oh Don't worry, I'm sure I can think of something else. LOL.


If you can Chris that would be great, and of course if any other people on here can. I will see what I can do.  All the best.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

InspirationHut said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> My names Tom from Inspirationhut.net - a link was shared at the beginning of this thread pointing to http://inspirationhut.net/printable-paper/ - Our goal is to reach out to all creative people and help as many as we can. My question to you guys is what other papers could we create to help you guys?
> 
> ...


Thank you Tom for offering to create more graphs for us to use. I know we can use the following pattern grid to use in needle lace, such as Pag Laces. Thank you again.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

InspirationHut said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> My names Tom from Inspirationhut.net - a link was shared at the beginning of this thread pointing to http://inspirationhut.net/printable-paper/ - Our goal is to reach out to all creative people and help as many as we can. My question to you guys is what other papers could we create to help you guys?
> 
> ...


Hi Tom. I am visually challenged and have had to make a form to be used as a banking check register. That and I also work with Plastic Canvas on 7 count mesh. For that it would be graph paper with 7 squares/inch. Doesn't have to be that size. Bigger with that count would be better. Also The check register I made fits on a 8 1/2 x 11 size paper so I can keep it in a binder. I wouldn't be surprised if others might find these useful. You can leave a PM on this site for user name angelsmom1. Thanks Tom.


----------



## InspirationHut (Nov 22, 2013)

krankymax said:


> Thank you Tom for offering to create more graphs for us to use. I know we can use the following pattern grid to use in needle lace, such as Pag Laces. Thank you again.


Hi Krankymax, or can I call you Max? Haha.

Thanks for showing me a picture, that's really useful. As the language you guys use on here is alien to me! I can design that for you to download no problem. Is it small enough to fit on A4 or are there specific / multiple sizes that you can use?


----------



## InspirationHut (Nov 22, 2013)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Hi Tom. I am visually challenged and have had to make a form to be used as a banking check register. That and I also work with Plastic Canvas on 7 count mesh. For that it would be graph paper with 7 squares/inch. Doesn't have to be that size. Bigger with that count would be better. Also The check register I made fits on a 8 1/2 x 11 size paper so I can keep it in a binder. I wouldn't be surprised if others might find these useful. You can leave a PM on this site for user name angelsmom1. Thanks Tom.


Hey Angelsmom,

I think the larger graph paper would be a good idea for the site, I was debating whether or not to create larger sizes. 7 squares per inch on an A4 sound good? That way you can print it too. If there's anything else I can help with. Let me know


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

InspirationHut said:


> Hey Angelsmom,
> 
> I think the larger graph paper would be a good idea for the site, I was debating whether or not to create larger sizes. 7 squares per inch on an A4 sound good? That way you can print it too. If there's anything else I can help with. Let me know


This will be wonderful. It's a hard size to find to buy. Thanks. Angelsmom1


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

The Printable Paper site is great; I Bookmarked it. I noticed (I think) that there was no knitting graph paper listed. Since knitting graphs are wider than tall, here is the site I use for Knitting Graph paper:

http://www.needlepointers.com/displaypage.aspx?ArticleID=25750&URL=http%3a%2f%2fwww.sweaterscapes.com%2flcharts2.htm

When I did needlepoint, I used to tape the original to my bathroom window and taped the grid over it. Then I colored in the grid. That really works well...


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

InspirationHut said:


> Hi Krankymax, or can I call you Max? Haha.
> 
> Thanks for showing me a picture, that's really useful. As the language you guys use on here is alien to me! I can design that for you to download no problem. Is it small enough to fit on A4 or are there specific / multiple sizes that you can use?


Hi Tom. Max if fine. It is short for Maxine. I don't know what the size of A4 paper is. We in the USA use 8.5X11 inches. As long as the grid fits on the size of that paper. I know a circle will not cover the complete sheet of paper, but if it fits half on the sheet is good. A larger size would be good too and I can print it out on multiple pages is ok too. Thank you.

Edit: I asked the owner of the Needle Laces web site if there is any other graphs we can use for making needle laces, and will get back to you on this.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much - this is great!!!


----------

